# Corrections officer sentenced for selling steroids to police informant



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Corrections officer sentenced for selling steroids to police informant UTICA, N.Y. (WKTV) – A former New York State Corrections officer who admitted to selling steroids was in Oneida County Court on Friday where he learned his fate. Zachary Lazore, 23, of Yorkville, will not face any prison time, but rather five years probation for selling [...]

*Read More...*


----------

